# Quellcode aus .jar auslesen?



## Jedit (19. Aug 2010)

Hi!

Ich hab mir heute aus meinem Programm ein .jar archiev erzeugt und mir selbst per e-Mail geschickt um zu Hause das Handbuch dazu zu schreiben. Leider hab ich vergessen mir auch das Projekt selbst zu schicken, jedoch einen Fehler gefunden ...

Gibts ne Möglichkeit wie ich dieses .jar archiev bearbeiten kann?

mfg


----------



## Marco13 (19. Aug 2010)

Theoretisch ja. Praktisch eher nicht. Ein JAR ist nur ein ZIP. Umbenennen, und du kommst an die .class-Files ran. Die kann man dann ggf. mit einem disassembler in Java zurückverwandeln, verändern, compilieren und wieder einfügen. Die ganz harten editieren den Bytecode direkt im Hex-Editor :smoke:


----------



## Jedit (19. Aug 2010)

Ok ich habs nachprogrammiert ... wieder 2 stunden hinüber und das Handbuch fehlt immer noch ;(

Naja kann mir zufällig jemand sagen was man schnell nochmal in die build.xml schreiben musste um fremdklassen in das jar archiev einzubinden und um die meta files weg zu lassen?


----------



## JanHH (20. Aug 2010)

Man kann problemlos java-class-Files wieder zu quellcode verwandeln..  guggst Du z.B. hier Java Optimize and Decompile Environment (JODE)


----------

